# Latest LEDs



## Andysam

Hi All,

I'm looking to replace my halogens in the new van with the latest, brightest and best performing LEDS. We prefer the daylight white and not warm white.

Any very recent purchases to compare, and / or suppliers particularly recommended?


----------



## TR5

Personally I have used UltraLeds for four years, never had a failure, and find them both very reliable, and reasonably priced.

I initially also tried cheapies from ebay, and thrown the lot away, as most failed in a short time.


----------



## trevorf

These guys were fine for me

Campercare

Make sure you choose the latest highest output versions though.

Trevor


----------



## mikebeaches

Andysam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm looking to replace my halogens in the new van with the latest, brightest and best performing LEDS. We prefer the daylight white and not warm white.
> 
> Any very recent purchases to compare, and / or suppliers particularly recommended?


When we asked around a few months ago, we were advised to go for 'SMD' LEDs. Not sure of the significance of SMD, but the ones we bought on Amazon have been working well and give a good light.

I'm not sure if this is the supplier we got ours from: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Round-Bulb-..._66?s=lighting&ie=UTF8&qid=1294654484&sr=1-66

Although they look similar, I think ours were only rated at 1.5 watts, rather than 2.2. There are plenty of other types being sold through Amazon.

Just as an additional point, we visited and asked three camping and caravan retailers at the time, and without exception they hadn't a clue. We thought they were missing an opportunity.


----------



## iandsm

*LED*

Just replaced all ours with the warm white type. Well pleased with the result. There is a decent range available from ledcentre.uk.com and when you place an order quote code DC05LED for a 5% discount. Prices are reasonable and certainly better than many other sites we looked at.

Very fast delivery, usually next day and a no fuss returns policy if not pleased.

We bought the G4, 10 led 1.9 (1.9 wats = 20 watts, 80 lumen) and the G4 10 led (.9 watt = 10 watt, 50 lumen).

Both seem good quality and give a good light. If unsure about bright white or warm white you can order one of each as a test and return the one you don't like.


----------



## CliveMott

Used both CampercareUK and also Ultraleds and no failures so far. Started with the bright white ones but soon decided that they were just to bright to relax with. So its one bright white jobbie over the vanity mirror and warm white everywhere else for us. 
Make sure you get the SMD "Chip" type units as the angle of illumination is so much better.

C.


----------



## PeterandLinda

"When we asked around a few months ago, we were advised to go for 'SMD' LEDs. Not sure of the significance of SMD"

This means Surface Mounted Diode, the difference is you can see little yellow squares on the front rather than tiny 'glass' bubbles. These are brighter and give a more even light spread - they also seem to last longer.

P&L


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs

*LED Bulbs*

I have been advised by a friend to change my halogen bulbs for LED. When I took my camper in for its annual habituation service on Monday I asked them to swap them over. They said there were so many different sorts that they did not keep them in stock. I then went to the caravan accessory shop next door armed with one of my halogen bulbs and asked for the equivalent LED bulb. They only had one type and couldn't tell me whether it would fit my bulb holder although seemed to think that as long as the two pins were the same, it would fit. At nearly £8 I was reluctant to buy even one and discover it was not right. The halogen bulbs are only 10w. Can anyone advise me how I find out what LED bulbs to buy and whether I need to stick to 10w or can I go for something bigger as my current lighting is very dim. Many thanks.


----------



## 96299

I to am thinking of swapping out my halogens for LED's but not clearly sure what to order. I especially want to do away with four 10 watt spots in our lounge area, but what to replace them with? I will be ordering online so need to get it right-"SPOT" on in fact  

Steve


----------



## Glandwr

Have being thinking of swapping our spots as well. We also have a lot (6/7) fluorescent tube type lights that seem to be a bit hungry. Are there LED based replacements for these?

Dick


----------



## SNandJA

I've changed our lights in the van and the spotlights in the kitchen at home. Changed 9 x 50W halogen in the kitchen for warm white equivalent LED from the firm below with a fantastic energy saving and beauty is that if the light isn't good enough you could add more fittings if needed. All over a year ago and no problems. So I guess the technolgy has improved since. Our house kitchen versions had 78 LED

FutureLed

On a particular fitting for the MH I replaced a single ceiling fitting (10 W halogen) with a triple fitting as below from a different firm.

Bedazzled

It may be a replacement for a fluorescent fitting asked for elsewhere on this thread by Dick (Glandwr)?

Futureled didn't offer an equivalent fitting and although the fitting seemed expensive it came with 3 LEDs of the sort Clive recommends (SMD)....

Steve


----------



## 747

I have got mine from bedazzled. They are fractionally cheaper than some other sites.

If you are new to LED's and a bit nervous (as I was), it is a user friendly site and gives you information on the halogen equivalent and the current they use.

There is a big range of bulbs, so you can make some a bit stronger. LED's do not give off heat, so it is safe enough to do that.

My tip is to go for a more powerful output for your main hab area light. I got the same rating but should have gone higher.

Bright white is good for the bathroom and we have 2 above the kitchen worktops. Warm white is very much like the halogen light colour.

If you have an awning light, bedazzled sell adaptors to change from a normal bulb fitting to LED.


----------



## barryd

Another vote for Camper care.

When I bought ours they were very helpful. It is not as straightforward as you think and I very nearly purchased online the wrong bulbs. 

I think the warm white is nicest. The bright white bulbs are awful (I think)

anyway if you need advice give these guys a call

CamperCare Products
Main Street,
Overseal,
Derbyshire
DE12 6LG

Tel: 01283 763666
Email:[email protected]


----------



## sallytrafic

I had a lot of trouble navigating campercare's website last evening and twice got stuck at the checkout, in the end purchased same lamps elsewhere.


----------



## barryd

sallytrafic said:


> I had a lot of trouble navigating campercare's website last evening and twice got stuck at the checkout, in the end purchased same lamps elsewhere.


A lot of people are confused what to buy though and I found their staff really helpful. I was about to buy off their site and would have bought the wrong ones if I hadnt spoke to them first.


----------



## Spacerunner

I swapped my 10 watt lounge halogen for these. At 3 watts each it makes a considerable saving.

The only have 3x1 watt Led each, but are aided by having magnifying lenses for each LED.

I replace the kitchen 20 watt halogen with a 8 watt strip light.


----------



## Dances-With-Dogs

I emailed a photo of my existing halogen bulb to both The Led Centre and UltraLeds to see what they recommended. I had an instant reply from both companies (copied below) so I would say just contact them with your query and hopefully you should come up with an answer!
"To decide on which G4 light you need, you need to decide which direction the pins of it should point, and compared to that what should be the direction of light. It also depends on the shape of the fitting you will use it in. 
If you want the LEDs to emit light to the side compared to the direction of the pins, you need side-pin lights, if ahead (same direction as pins) than backpin. If you want a light exactly the same as the halogen you enclosed, that is illuminating to all directions (180 degrees beam angle), then you need capsule lights. 
Take a look at the range again, and if you need further help, do not hesitate to contact me. 
We also have two weeks refund policy for unharmed, unmodified lights, in original packaging with invoice enclosed, so if you are still not sure, you can try one of each and send back the ones you don't need. 
See refunds policy in details here: 
http://www.ledcentre.uk.com/terms-amp-conditions/returns-policy.html

-- 
For any further questions, do not hesitate to contact us.

Best regards,

Anita Samuelis
http://www.ledcentre.uk.com
[email protected]

Jill

This is a good replacement

http://www.ultraleds.co.uk/acdc-warm-white-bulb-2w13wback-p-1982.html

Robert Bennett

Managing Director

Ultraleds Ltd
The Green
Green Street
Macclesfield
Cheshire
SK10 1JH

08444 457799

10am - 5pm Monday to Friday


----------



## 79144will

Dear all,looking for replacement bulbs for internal or external use ie headlights or table lamps that are leds` go to =www.caktanks.co.uk regards Will


----------



## sallytrafic

Not all lamp replacements are straightforward replacements of G4 MR11 or MR16. (for which I recommend Aten lighting >aten link< ).

I've got a lamp over the stove which has a wedge base. Wedge bases are widely used in vehicles but come in various sizes and flavours and are often confusingly described. Mine, I think has a 9.5mm wide base, there are 5mm and 16 mmm types. Still this one is a 20W (approx) and needs to be replaced so I have been spending hours on the net trying to find an exact replacement.

One problem is that most of the LED replacements are this sort of shape with many LEDS wrapped around the sides and ends to give 360 degrees of light and others just have light from their ends.










My lamp's light comes mainly from one side although there is a white plastic reflector. I had almost given up but have a couple of cheap ones coming from eBay to try, I'll report back


----------



## NeilandDebs

*smd led lights*

Good morning
I have got 15 lights in my van. When I came to put led bulbs in I found, to my wallets horror, that it was going to cost a small fortune. What I did was to only replace the bulbs in the high use lights. I put cold lights above the sink/cooker and warm lights every where else. Doing this ment that I only replaced 8 bulbs. That was over 2 years ago. No problems so far, we full time so they get used every night.


----------



## andygrisswell

Never had a problem with these

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/SimplyLED?_rdc=1


----------



## JockandRita

>>Ultra LEDs<< for me, for all our G4 and Festoon bulb replacements about 3 years ago, and not one failure yet.

Having enquired with several suppliers, there doesn't appear to be a fluorescent tube replacement yet, that gives out the same or a better light output, using less power.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 79144will

jockandrita,see www.caktanks.co.uk end of lighting sect,regards Will


----------



## Andysam

I've replaced all of mine now with eBay cheapies, Ultra LEDs/Simply (etc) and the like seem EXACTLY the same visually as the ones I have. I suspect they buy them from China like everyone else?

Unable to find a 4 pin 2D bulb replacement in LED, so will have to stick with a standard 16w florrie.

I was looking at CAK Tanks website yesterday courtesy of a PM from a member and in the lighting section they have a florrie straight tube replacement.


----------



## JockandRita

My thanks to Will and Andysam for directing me to the Cak Tanks lighting page.

The tubes I need to replace are the longer 12 watt ones, but will get in touch with the suppliers to enquire about availability, power consumption and price.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## artona

Some good stuff here

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/hmsmarine/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25

I bought some of these great little lights for cupboard lights etc

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LED-Boat-Cara...ighting_Lamps_Lighting_SM&hash=item1e60b7c8bb

When I fitted the lights in our camper I used somehting like this which came with halogen bulbs and then replaced them with MR11 12v 15leds from www.lustrumlight.co.uk

just checked on lustrumlight's site and then do a complete downlight for £1.70

http://www.lustrumlight.co.uk/MR11/Die_Cast_Downlight_MR11_12V_White

stew


----------



## Vennwood

Just to throw more into the pot.

While I used UltraLed's around 4 years ago and found them very good. Not the cheapest company but very efficient and good customer service.

I was then presented with a problem that I had really small halogen bulbs in our bathroom that Ultra didn't have a replacement for. Following on from information from another N+B owner I contacted these folks -

http://www.jmgoods.co.uk/acatalog/index.html

They have a marvellous selection of LED's and I'm sure they would cover most types in the market.

The good news was.

1. They were cheaper than anyone else.
2. They give an unconditional 2 year guarantee.
3. They deliver next day
4. They also give discounts to N+B Owners club so I'm sure Nuke could "negotiate" one for MHF


----------



## Andysam

There are some good links here to light designs that I would use myself if I were installing new lights instead of just replacement bulbs. 

This thread seems fairly useful to me, as I spent quite a while researching the internet but only found about half of the links here.

Would this be worth making a sticky as a resource? Perhaps with a new title, something like "LED Resources"?


----------



## ramblingon

Reading this thread with interest, I have 51 x 50 watt GU-10 lights in my house- I have decided to make the investment and do the change over this will necessitate a bulk purchase to get maximum discount, I have an interest in a few other properties so will be looking to replace them in time.

I have looked at a load of sites already and all I know for sure is I prefer soft white - the one's I have are mains 240 and GU-10 , naturally enough I aspire to get a better motor home one day so I don't want to get ripped off or get the wrong thing or eat into my future motor home fund unnecessarily.

Could someone with experience please advise/guide to best buy. (not necessarily the cheapest) very grateful for all crumbs of sound information. Thank you in anticipation.

And needless to say most of my switches are 2 gang dimmers


----------



## Alicat

I have also switched all of my LED's in the last few months.

I used a mixture of the warm and bright LEDS.

I got them from:

Aten lighting
Aten Lighting, Unit 14 North Street,, Melton Mowbray
LE13 1NL, Leicestershire
United Kingdom (Great Britain)

Service was good.

Tony


----------



## 96299

andygrisswell said:


> Never had a problem with these
> 
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/SimplyLED?_rdc=1


Hi

I just took this quote from SimplyLEd's Ebay add....

"Don't forget that you'll need to use an LED compatible transformer / driver with this product. If you are unsure then please consult a qualified electrician. We stock a range of LED drivers which will be perfect to replace any existing 12v transformers that you may already have."

So-do transformers need to be changed as well? I have heard nothing of this before. :?

Steve


----------



## 747

JockandRita said:


> My thanks to Will and Andysam for directing me to the Cak Tanks lighting page.
> 
> The tubes I need to replace are the longer 12 watt ones, but will get in touch with the suppliers to enquire about availability, power consumption and price.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jock.


Hi Jock,

Some time ago (on another m/home forum) somebody had said that in the case of fluorescent lights, he did the following:

Remove tube(s) and the ballast. Get a strip of LED's of the correct length (they can be cut down to length), attach them where the tubes were and connect the existing 12 volt supply to the LED's.

This means that you keep the existing light fitting and just substitute the light source.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Andysam

Mains powered LEDs are fine without a transformer, such as GU10s.

When people run MR16/11s etc that are designed for 12v that's when a transformer is needed.


----------



## Andysam

ramblingon said:


> Reading this thread with interest, I have 51 x 50 watt GU-10 lights in my house- I have decided to make the investment and do the change over this will necessitate a bulk purchase to get maximum discount, I have an interest in a few other properties so will be looking to replace them in time.
> 
> I have looked at a load of sites already and all I know for sure is I prefer soft white - the one's I have are mains 240 and GU-10 , naturally enough I aspire to get a better motor home one day so I don't want to get ripped off or get the wrong thing or eat into my future motor home fund unnecessarily.
> 
> Could someone with experience please advise/guide to best buy. (not necessarily the cheapest) very grateful for all crumbs of sound information. Thank you in anticipation.
> 
> And needless to say most of my switches are 2 gang dimmers


Personally I believe they are pretty much of a muchness. I would say however, that if replacing GU10s buy the brightest available as the higher output LEDs are often optimistic. I've replaced all of my GU10s with CFLs.

I've never had so much trouble with lights after installing the GU10s- never again, fluorescent strip lights in the kitchen next time!


----------



## 747

For use in the home, Alde and Lidl have had LED's on special offer and the prices seemed cheap.

I cannot give details as they are no use to me but I remember the offer.


----------



## JockandRita

747 said:


> Hi Jock,
> 
> Some time ago (on another m/home forum) somebody had said that in the case of fluorescent lights, he did the following:
> 
> Remove tube(s) and the ballast. Get a strip of LED's of the correct length (they can be cut down to length), attach them where the tubes were and connect the existing 12 volt supply to the LED's.
> 
> This means that you keep the existing light fitting and just substitute the light source.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks 747,

That was my initial plan, but the advice from suppliers was, that to get the equivalent or a better light output than the Fluorescent tube using LED strips, I would be consuming the same or more battery power. This was demonstrated to me at one of the shows, where the seller had meters connected to his display unit, to measure the consumption of the LED units.
The power consumption for the length of strip I would need, was the same as my tubes, so no gain there, and the light from the LED strip was directional, whereas the tubes give out a radiant light.

I'll keep looking though. :thumbleft:



Chigman said:


> Hi
> 
> I just took this quote from SimplyLEd's Ebay add....
> 
> "Don't forget that you'll need to use an LED compatible transformer / driver with this product. If you are unsure then please consult a qualified electrician. We stock a range of LED drivers which will be perfect to replace any existing 12v transformers that you may already have."
> 
> So-do transformers need to be changed as well? I have heard nothing of this before. Confused
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,

If referring to 12v LEDs replacement bulbs for the MH, the bulbs with the little voltage regulator built in, are the ones to go for.

I can't comment on LEDs for the home.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita

*FAO Chigman*,

Sorry Steve, 

Where I have posted above re " transformers built in", it should have read "voltage regulators built in".

Wrong terminology. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Zebedee

JockandRita said:


> Where I have posted above re " transformers built in", it should have read "voltage regulators built in".
> Jock.


It does now Jock. :wink:

No probs. You have only to ask and a friendly Mod will fix it for you.

(Watch some of the others though - they charge more than me! 8O :lol: )

Dave


----------



## JockandRita

Zebedee said:


> It does now Jock. :wink:
> 
> No probs. You have only to ask and a friendly Mod will fix it for you.
> 
> (Watch some of the others though - they charge more than me! 8O :lol: )
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave,

I forgot about the 15 minute edit time limit. :roll:

Yes, your current rates are extremely acceptable, compared to those of others. :lol:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## bktayken

*LEDS*

Just fitted 2 leds (as pic) got them from ebay company called .......lovingshop2010........yes they do do LEDs contrary to there name.
Great price ...I know they are from China but I would bet most UK ones are made in China too.

LED 1.59 GBP
Post,.1.98 GBP 
Del. 4weeks......could be the down side 
(cant find the pound sign on this Spanish kerboard)

At these prices they are certainly worth a try....all I had to do was snip the pigtails to get them in the fitting
One fitting was wired up with wrong polarity had to swop the wires over as these LEDs are polarity sensitive.
Brian
Ps these are ..G4 9 SMD LED Warmwhite 12volts


----------



## bktayken

*LEDS*

Oops
Just checked the shop out and its closed for the Chinese New year til 10/2/2011

Brian


----------



## peejay

We got most of our LED's from Saul at Aten Lighting..

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php?cat=248

He was offering a 5% discount to MHFers when I bought mine so that was a small bonus.

Pete


----------



## cleo

Have just replaced 1/2 our halogens with LEDs. Bought from LEDCENTRE. We put the bright white ones in the bathroom & cooker hood but thought they were too cold for anywhere else so used the warm white bulbs everywhere else. We went for the highest output we could get which was 2.4w = 25w and they're excellent! They also come with a 2 year guarentee.

Saving up now for the other 10 bulbs 8O


----------



## icer

I used the same co as bktayken about a year ago.
Lovingshop did seem an odd name but for the price I thought it was worth a go.
Similar result i has to trim pigtails to fit snugly into holders and one of my lights had the polarity reversed.
I have to say that I am well pleased, I thought that they probably would not work or last very long, bearing in mind the price being asked for comparable ones at the time.

Ian


----------



## wobby

Our van has 35 down lights and I've replaced the lot with LEDs. The cost was high but as we use our van for 9 months of year it was a must for the batteries sake. Some of the LEDs we moved over from the previous van so purchase over 3 year period. The technology has certainly move on since the first ones as the present 1.8 watt warm white is as good, almost, as the old halogen. None of the lights have failed yet, although 1 of the older ones has lost a single LED. Bottom line is very satisfied with them and for us a big saving on battery power.

Wobby


----------



## wobby

Our van has 35 down lights and I've replaced the lot with LEDs. The cost was high but as we use our van for 9 months of year it was a must for the batteries sake. Some of the LEDs we moved over from the previous van so purchase over 3 year period. The technology has certainly move on since the first ones as the present 1.8 watt warm white is as good, almost, as the old halogen. None of the lights have failed yet, although 1 of the older ones has lost a single LED. Bottom line is very satisfied with them and for us a big saving on battery power.

Wobby


----------



## cleo

wobby said:


> Our van has 35 down lights and I've replaced the lot with LEDs. The cost was high but as we use our van for 9 months of year it was a must for the batteries sake. Some of the LEDs we moved over from the previous van so purchase over 3 year period. The technology has certainly move on since the first ones *as the present 1.8 watt warm white is as good, almost, as the old halogen*. None of the lights have failed yet, although 1 of the older ones has lost a single LED. Bottom line is very satisfied with them and for us a big saving on battery power.
> 
> Wobby


The 2.4w bulbs we've just put in are definately brighter than the old halogens. And what a saving on battery power!

I did buy 2 from Hong Kong to try (via ebay - Approx £4 each inc postage) but they weren't really bright enough for us at 1w and tbh being the impatient so & so that I am don't want to wait a week to 10 days for them to arrive singly :roll: Althtough they fitted perfectly and the quality seemed ok.


----------



## 96299

I have four spotlights in our lounge area which I need to change to LED's first and they are 10 watts each. Do I have to replace with a 10 watt equivalent or could i go for a higher rated LED bulb, say 20 watt? A little bit confused about this area.

Steve


----------



## cleo

Chigman said:


> I have four spotlights in our lounge area which I need to change to LED's first and they are 10 watts each. Do I have to replace with a 10 watt equivalent or could i go for a higher rated LED bulb, say 20 watt? A little bit confused about this area.
> 
> Steve


Just had a word with my OH and he said the halogens that we replaced were 10w. I bought 2.4w LEDs with (they say) is equivalent to 25w. They are obviously brighter. The LEDCENTRE website is very informative and gives the spec of each bulb.
Hope this helps
Jill


----------



## wobby

Chigman said:


> I have four spotlights in our lounge area which I need to change to LED's first and they are 10 watts each. Do I have to replace with a 10 watt equivalent or could i go for a higher rated LED bulb, say 20 watt? A little bit confused about this area.
> 
> Steve


No you don't, its a bit like changing a bulb at home from lets say 100watt to a 60watt one. All your doing is reducing the amount energy require there by prolonging battery life. It would be highly unlikely you would upgrade to a higher wattage in LED but if you did then you would need to check that the wiring loom and fuse were up to the higher loading.

Wobby


----------



## BrianJP

12volt 10 watt halogen draws just over 0.8 amps, 20watt Equivalent LED is actually around 2 watts at 12volts which draws 0.16amps hence the huge saving in battery power if you replace all your bulbs.Also heat ouput from 20watt LED is a fraction of a 20watt halogen so this is not an issue either. I would replace bulbs in living area with 20/25watt soft white first and decide if you want the same light level elsewhere.As stated before use SMD lamps ( surface mounted diodes) as they are much much better than ordinary multi LED lamps.


----------



## nipperdin

*LED-replacement light assemblies*

I want to replace four of the pelmet spotlights on our 2003 Starsprit with LED versions.
I need a complete assembly and not just a change of bulbs because some of the fittings are damaged.

When Autocruise fitted the lights they cut a 50mm diameter hole in the pelmet and the difficulty that I have is that, in my searches so far, all of the new LED fittings seem to be below that diameter.

Just above the hole is the bottom of the cupboards and so those that would fit inside would be too close.
Thought that we were in luck when one was found that was 100mm but this was only the O.D. and its inside fitting was still below 50mm.

Does anyone have any ideas where I might find what I am looking for?

Thanks


----------



## BrianJP

There are several firms that can probably help including campercare and CAKtanks ,but try this item at LED centre

http://www.ledcentre.uk.com/281-12-smd-power-5050-cabinet-led-downlight-bright-white-8-36v-ac.html

cheers


----------



## b2tus

I am on my third type of LED and trying to equal the brightness of our original 10w halogens.

There are 10 x spotlights in our lounge/kitchen area and to date, we have not suffered any failures and like the warm bright light.

However, being mindful of the battery useage and heat generated, we started to look at LEDs.

Our spots need backpins so we talked to a well known supplier on here. The LEDs they suggested didn't fit so we sent them back. They refunded us but not the postage we incurred sending them back. They then recommended "capsule" type warm white LEDs rated at 15w. They fitted but the light was nowhere near as bright as our 10w halogens. Again, they were returned to the supplier who again refunded promptly but again not the return postage costs. They say that the 15w claim was for the "bright white" LEDs and that the warm white are only equivalent to 10w. 

So, we travelled up to the NEC to talk to other suppliers. We spoke to one such supplier and they recommended their warm white 15LED capsule LEDs rated at 15w. We bought 5 for the price of 4 (average around £8.50 each) and went home. Tried them and frankly speaking they are still not as bright as the original 10w halogens. The warm white colour is still not as warm as the halogens but just about acceptable and guess we could get used to them. 

It seems that there are no backpin capsule type warm white LEDs that are rated at over 15w that will fit our standard spotlights and are as bright as our halogens. Is it back to the drawing board and stay with the warm and bright halogens but with highish battery consumption or should we keep the LEDs and get used to the lower brightness and much better battery consumption?

Is it us or are others finding similar problems?


----------



## teemyob

*dometic*

Dometic list them in their new catalogue. Can't find any retailers mind.


----------



## BrianJP

b2tus said:


> I am on my third type of LED and trying to equal the brightness of our original 10w halogens.
> 
> There are 10 x spotlights in our lounge/kitchen area and to date, we have not suffered any failures and like the warm bright light.
> 
> However, being mindful of the battery useage and heat generated, we started to look at LEDs.
> 
> Our spots need backpins so we talked to a well known supplier on here. The LEDs they suggested didn't fit so we sent them back. They refunded us but not the postage we incurred sending them back. They then recommended "capsule" type warm white LEDs rated at 15w. They fitted but the light was nowhere near as bright as our 10w halogens. Again, they were returned to the supplier who again refunded promptly but again not the return postage costs. They say that the 15w claim was for the "bright white" LEDs and that the warm white are only equivalent to 10w.
> 
> So, we travelled up to the NEC to talk to other suppliers. We spoke to one such supplier and they recommended their warm white 15LED capsule LEDs rated at 15w. We bought 5 for the price of 4 (average around £8.50 each) and went home. Tried them and frankly speaking they are still not as bright as the original 10w halogens. The warm white colour is still not as warm as the halogens but just about acceptable and guess we could get used to them.
> 
> It seems that there are no backpin capsule type warm white LEDs that are rated at over 15w that will fit our standard spotlights and are as bright as our halogens. Is it back to the drawing board and stay with the warm and bright halogens but with highish battery consumption or should we keep the LEDs and get used to the lower brightness and much better battery consumption?
> 
> Is it us or are others finding similar problems?


Have you tried these from campercare Mini G4 Bulbs 18watt output code MG4S/MG4T .They are no bigger than G4 halogen.

I had the same problem with lights over hob and these are brilliant ( literally)


----------



## b2tus

Thks BrianJP...will give them a try and report back.

The third lot of bulbs I have tried are being returned to the supplier for a refund. . They say they don't have any brighter backpin capsule type LEDs and that the warm white are much less brighter than the equivalent bright white.

This is getting to be harder than I thought. Very tempted to stay with halogen and put up with the extra battery drain.


----------



## StewartJ

Recenty purchased some LED Spotlights for my Autotrail and some extra LED MR11 lamps from SCS Components. I wanted 2 extra spots exactly as fitted and these are a perfect match. Delivery was awesome at 36 hours and P&P very reasonable. Spots were less than half the price dealer quoted and other well known internet companies.

http://www.scscomponents.co.uk/

Cannot post direct link due to live scripts, click "shop tab", then onto "Visit SCSOnline Shop"

Stewart

Apologies if link already posted


----------



## b2tus

Following on from my various attempts to find a warm white LED bulb that has the same brightness as my 10w halogens, spotted these on eBay.

For the sake of a couple of squids, thought it well worth trying one out.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....79824&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2083wt_1145

If and when it arrives, will report back.


----------



## bozzer

We're very disappointed with LED's. 

Bought them from the firm who did maintenance for us and he fitted them but 3 of the 6 have stopped working properly with at least 2 of the 12 leds failing and one half of the unit failed. One acts as strobe lighting and we've gone back to the halogen bulbs. 

Can't take them back as we are in Spain at present. So it's LED head torch when we are not on hook up!!

Jan

Each fitting was £8 so not cheap in my view!


----------



## 1302

Avoid cheap LEDs like the plague - its false economy.

LEDs are rarely the 'equivalent' of a dicroic type GU10 (or bi-pin) lamp

The lumen outlput will NEVER exceed 70-80 lumens per watt so a 4 watt LED will at max give 300 lumens - the 20w GU lamp gives 1750 lumens! People often quote the 4w as an equivlant to the 50watt which is clearly rubbish.

I replaced all nine of the 50watts in my kitchen with a Kosnic (good brand with 'Cree' LED) 4w (at £15 retail) and whilst its bright enough to see and saves us a fortune on 'leccie' isnt providing the same illuminaition levels as before. They 'appear' as bright because the beam is much narrower than the dicroic lamp.

I'm now saddened that I know all this without looking it up... :lol:


----------



## JockandRita

1302 said:


> Avoid cheap LEDs like the plague - its false economy.


I couldn't agree more.

LEDs we purchased from >>Ultraleds<< 2 - 3 years ago, were by no means cheap, but they have not let us down yet. We will however, be upgrading the two main spotlight LEDS in the lounge area of the MH, for the latest brighter models.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Andysam

I've been running LEDs in / on / with various things since they became popular some years ago. I recently got a bulb to try from a well known supplier listed here...it has exactly the same factory markings and build quality of the 4 ebay bulbs I bought at the same time. I'm no forensic lab expert, but I would say they are the same bulbs, from the same factory just sold by sellers with different profit margins.


----------



## rosalan

I fitted LED's into the four spots in my AutoSleeper, replacing the Quartz Halogen lamps. There were a few points to note. 
1. The LED's are cold and do not need the glass front in the spotlamps which protect from burning if touched 
2. The pins on the replacement LED's are thinner than the Q/H lamps and fell out. 
3. With centre pins going into a small space, they were VERY difficult to fit (see 2) 
4. Lamps finally fixed in with BlueTack. 
5. Expensive to buy and not as bright as Q/H 
6. Very economical with electricity. 
Would I buy more? Absolutely! The best buy was for my outside door light, which we often leave on whilst we are out at night, this one is brighter than the old tungsten. 
The latest LED's are more expensive and give off more light but at £14+ each, they may not replace the 'old' LED's just yet. 
Alan


----------



## JockandRita

rosalan said:


> clipped.........The best buy was for my outside door light, which we often leave on whilst we are out at night, this one is brighter than the old tungsten.


Yes, we found that too, ie, 2 x 5 watt halogens replaced by 2 x 1 watt LEDs, not only gave off a better light, but they also don't discolour the newly replaced lens cover, as there isn't any heat given off. The old cover had burn marks on it.

We have often left the LED outside lights on all night intentionally, depending upon our location. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## biggerthanbefore

Hi, I am quite new to this site and have gained much knowledge by reading many threads. I was interested in this topic a few weeks ago and decided to upgrade my lamps. I used www.leisurepower.co.uk

I popped in to the showroom and looked at his great working display boards. All his lamps are rated from 8-30 volts and I have found them to be of good quality and reasonable price.

I had to modify the supplied bayonet conversion (to replace the regular reading bulbs with rear pin smd leds) But it only took 15 mins to do 2 of them http://www.leisurepower.co.uk/acatalog/g4-ccsb-adp.html

I had to file down the pcb disc as it was too wide to fit in the lamp shades.
I used these lights as they look neat and tidy in the lamp fitting.
http://www.leisurepower.co.uk/acatalog/l4bpg4.html

I used warm leds in all but the bathroom and exterior light.

Very happy with the conversion and have no affiliation with the supplier.

Bodge


----------



## andrewball1000

I changed all mine when I got the MH and bought them from Aten Lighting. 

The options of brightness and colour need thinking about. I went for 6LEDs G4s in "warm white" where I had lots or wanted lower lighting, and 10LEDs G4s in white where I wanted it brighter, such as the kitchen and shower. 

I also noticed that they did other colours so I went for a 4LED G4 in "Red" over the bed. This was ion the basis of a low night light that wouldn't disturb your partner if you got up in the night (night vision in a submarine). However, she didn't see it in quite the same way and the colour and position had caused much amusement, epecially if one opens the window blind beside the bed at night with the light on. I can't see what her concern is!


----------



## davidod

Like Andrew I to changed all my bulbs when I got the MH. There were 18 halogen bulbs in total comprising three different types.

I selected LEDs replacement that appeared to have the identical fitting and dimensions. In most cases I went for the brightest. All were warm white.

I was delighted with the outcome. No diminution of light and the area of coverage appeared to be exactly the same as before. They are in now for just over a year and so far no problems.

I did look at most of the suppliers that have been covered in previous posts but to be honest I ended up with buying from www.futureled.ie on price alone. (They do supply UK)

I definitely think it's a job worth doing but I do think you should take great care in compiling your order. Check everything several times. Move between sites and look at the same bulbs. Frequently you will hit on something that you need to verify. Only when you can do no more checking should you submit your order.

Go for it.


----------



## Helgamobil

I cannot see any markings on the existing small halogen 2-pin bulbs in our van - what am I looking for to identify if they are 10W or some other wattage?


----------



## Andysam

The 2 pins are usually 10w, 20w is too much draw otherwise.


----------



## b2tus

Well, the cheapie (99p + £1.39 P+P) Chinese LED arrived...a 26LED SMD G4 2 pin warm white capsule type. This is the third capsule type of LED on trial.

Again, the light output is not as good as the original 10w halogen but no dimmer than the equivalent UK supplied bulbs at more than £8.50!! The Chinese supplied one and UK supplied one looked, performed and measured exactly the same so having great difficulty persuading myself to buy from a UK supplier......the price differential is HUGE.

Guess we have to accept that we will not get the same brightness as the original halogens but we will probably buy a few more at this price purely to save leccy when away from hookups. Maybe our type of spotlight just doesn't lend itself to LED bulbs?


----------

